# General > AquaTalk >  Where to find Brilliant/Diamond Head Neon Tetra?

## Reginald Ho

Hi guys, anyone seen a breed of neon tetras that has the blue coloration on the top of their head, almost looking like a cap? If yes, where to get them? Thanks!

----------


## Quixotic

Not a new species, but selective bred strains/variants of the Neon Tetra. Commonly known in the trade as Brilliant Neon Tetra or Diamond Head Neon Tetra.

I have moved this to Aquatalk as this is a sighting request thread.

----------


## Reginald Ho

Okis. Thanks for the info! Any idea which LFS is selling them?

----------


## DanGoh59

Saw some at AMK Biotope about a month back.
Not too sure if still have stocks?
Suggest give a call to check.

----------


## AquaMarine

I just saw them at a LFS at Marine parade today , you can checked it out  :Smile: . But they are gone pretty fast.

----------


## morning breakfast eat

Yea sam yicks at marine parade central has them

----------


## tranzy

I saw a tank of them at Seaview, labelled Brilliant Neon Tetras.

----------

